# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  bi fold doors (building your own)

## sstyln

Has anyone tried to create their own bi fold door setup using normal timber / glass doors? 
I have seen in Bunnings you can buy some really nice timber / solid glass doors - usually used for back doors / laundry doors/ These are only $129 from memory. The ones that are always on an end display. 
I was thinking of making my own bi fold door setup using these doors - maybe 3 or 4 doors wide. The only issue is getting all the other equipment required. Where can i get this from? 
Does anyone know what parts are reuiqred? 
I am comfortable in doing all the work myself. 
Understanding the door is one size only - 820mm, but I can widen the opening by cutting the brickwork to make the setup fit. 
This seems like a much cheaper option to the $3-$8k it costs to have them custome build and fitted. 
Any thoughts?

----------


## jago

Totally doable but not as cheap  as people think I looked at it and the hardware was expensive (after labour next biggest cost) I will dig around my URLS for details. 
3-4 door option I costed at $2800 at local door company before I went with aluminum sliders!

----------


## sstyln

Cheers mate. 
Understand when pricing up, factoring in labour costs. But I'm looking at the out of pocket expence difference, and making some bi folds, looks on the surface to be a much cheaper option.

----------


## melbournian

wouldn't you need to be like a proper window or door maker as i know the bifold doors need to comply with the Building Code of AS2088 and AS2047 otherwise later on if someone accidentally crashes through the door - someone could be liable. just my 2 cents

----------


## Pulse

With respect to the standards, windows in doors need to be safety glass irrespective of bifold or not, the wind loadings are generally covered if you use the correct hardware.  
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## jago

> wouldn't you need to be like a proper window or door maker as i know the bifold doors need to comply with the Building Code of AS2088 and AS2047 otherwise later on if someone accidentally crashes through the door - someone could be liable. just my 2 cents

  
As long as it meets building codes and standards anybody can build it ...  _Have a look at these places_   The Kit King  Centor Architectural: Bifold Door Hardware, Sliding Folding Door Hardware, Insect Screens, Locking Systems  Hinge Kits :: Bi-Fold Hardware :: All Architectural Hardware 
they're a couple of others theat when I come across I will post. 
Be careful of supposed solid doors .... my dad (experienced  cabinet maker) and I took some back as when we did the 4 panel for the front of the house we found a maple door was veneered (not suprised) but the solid core was my like ply and could not  hold the hardware.!

----------


## sstyln

thanks Jago.  
Some really good information there to get me started. Now to look at a mates one very close up

----------


## melbournian

> As long as it meets building codes and standards anybody can build it ...  _Have a look at these places_   The Kit King  Centor Architectural: Bifold Door Hardware, Sliding Folding Door Hardware, Insect Screens, Locking Systems  Hinge Kits :: Bi-Fold Hardware :: All Architectural Hardware 
> they're a couple of others theat when I come across I will post. 
> Be careful of supposed solid doors .... my dad (experienced  cabinet maker) and I took some back as when we did the 4 panel for the front of the house we found a maple door was veneered (not suprised) but the solid core was my like ply and could not  hold the hardware.!

  i'm curious coz i tried to go down this path with a cabinet maker and my building surveryor and council said i couldn't. How would you go about getting the certificate for the testing for wind, water etc to comply AS2047?

----------


## jago

I believe its to do with the components meeting the standard not the actual construction as a whole becuase you will be buying already glaized doors...anyway the inpsectors up here wouldnt ask.

----------


## melbournian

interesting. so just buy glazed doors and get the components for someone to hook them up. timber bifolds i presume.

----------


## balimore

I have a similar project that involves substantially shortening solid exterior
doors by about 90mm (from the bottom). The doors are Jen weld Windsor
win21 with a single glass panel. My question is, can I comfortably cut
that amount from the bottom of the door and still retain integrity?
These doors are to be used as exterior bi folds, I have no problem with the hardware although it is expensive. Have look at Brio Website

----------


## Renovation_man

Hi sstyln 
Just thinking about doing the same thing. Wondering how you went with it and if you have any tips? 
Cheers Alan

----------


## zyhin

I have been building aluminium and glass bifolds for about 10 years. It is very possible to acheive with the right components. I only use and recommend centor fittings. I have done nearly every type of bifold on the market and they are the best. The only way to go is a top track design, having the door hanging. With the price of componants you will find it cheaper to get it built for you. We used to quote $1000/m for ally/glass and we could not compete with the joiners using Red Cedar. They always come in cheaper then that. 
Zyhin

----------

